# Miranda Cosgrove-Fan



## realmemo (6 Juli 2013)

So, nachdem ich nun "100" Mal genötigt wurde innerhalb von 7 Tagen etwas zu posten, oder mindestens ein Beitrag zu senden - bei Nichterfüllung droht mir der Ausschluss, habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen mal ein Therma zu eröffen. 

Der Grund meiner Anmeldung waren über Google gefundene Bilder von Miranda Cosgrove welche nur in "groß" zu betrachten wahren, wenn ich mich hier anmelde. 

Klar, kein Problem...

Nur wenn ich mich hier so umschaue, gibt es nur wenige Threads welche sich um meinen absoluten Liebling "drehen". 

Fotos schön und gut, aber ein Diskussiosthread hätte ich doch schon erwartet. 
Bisher bin ich nicht fündig geworden... 

ALSO: ich bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten, welche meine Leidenschaft zu Miranda teilen!!!

Ich finde Sie ist die absolut genialste, süßeste Künstlerrin aller Zeiten.

p.S. gibst es in dem Profileinstellungen eine Möglichkeit (außer Jabber, icq.. usw.) seine Vorlieben einzutragen???


----------



## backtracker (7 Juli 2013)

Sehe ich auch so: Hier wird Miranda viel zu wenig gewürdigt, dabei hat sie es echt in sich!!! Würde mich auch freuen mal ein bisschen über sie diskutieren zu können :thumbup:


----------



## realmemo (11 Juli 2013)

Nun aber die nächste Frage:
Was gibs eigentlich neues? Im Netz finde ich nur alte Sachen, aktuelle News sind kaum zu finden... 
Ist glaube auch ziemlich ruhig um sie geworden... hoffe es verläuft sich nicht im Sande.. Sie ist als Künstlerin einfach zu genial. Währe schade drumm ,-(


----------

